# Πώς το τσουλού γονιμοποιεί την ελληνική γλώσσα



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2011)

Και πρώτα πρώτα, τι σημαίνει τσουλού (, το). Τσουλού είναι λοιπόν η συντομευμένη εκδοχή του ονόματος του ευρωπαϊκού Τσάμπιονς Λιγκ (Champions League), της μεγαλύτερης παγκόσμιας ποδοσφαιρικής διοργάνωσης μεταξύ συλλόγων, που διοργανώνεται από την Ευρωπαϊκή ποδοσφαιρική ομοσπονδία, την ΟΥΕΦΑ κλπ κλπ. Γενικώς γνωστά αυτά (και σε όποιον δεν είναι, ορίστε και ένας σύνδεσμος προς τον επίσημο ιστότοπο).

Εδώ και σχεδόν είκοσι χρόνια που η διοργάνωση αυτή διεξάγεται με την τωρινή μορφή της, έχει δώσει το έναυσμα για τη δημιουργία χαρακτηριστικών φράσεων στα ελληνικά. Μερικές από αυτές:

*Κουνάει σεντόνι*







Η φράση χρησιμοποιείται για να δηλώσει τη συμμετοχή στη διοργάνωση και αποτελεί αναφορά στο ειδικό κάλυμμα με το οποίο σκεπάζεται ο κύκλος στο κέντρο του γηπέδου πριν αρχίσει ο αγώνας. Στο κάλυμμα είναι αποτυπωμένο το λογότυπο της διοργάνωσης. Λίγο πριν από την έναρξη του παιχνιδιού, το κάλυμμα υψώνεται και αποσύρεται τελετουργικά· το _σεντόνι κουνιέται_.

*Στην Ευρώπη με το κοντομάνικο*
Η φράση χρησιμοποιείται (υπό κανονικές συνθήκες :)) για να δηλώσει την πρόκριση από την πρώτη φάση, των ομίλων, στους νοκάουτ αγώνες --όπου παίζουν τα «μεγάλα παιδιά». Η σύνδεση με τα κοντομάνικα οφείλεται στο ότι οι αγώνες των ομίλων γίνονται Σεπτεμβριο-Νοέμβριο (όπου στο μεγαλύτερο μέρος της Ευρώπης τα κοντομάνικα είναι ανάμνηση γλυκιά από το περασμένο καλοκαίρι) ενώ οι νοκάουτ από την επόμενη άνοιξη. Επί πολλά χρόνια, το κλασικό πείραγμα των Παναθηναϊκών προς τους Ολυμπιακούς (που δυσκολεύονταν να προκριθούν από τους ομίλους) ήταν ότι δεν ξέρουν τι θα πει κοντομάνικο στην Ευρώπη. Αυτό το πείραγμα ξεθώριασε όταν ο Ολυμπιακός άρχισε να σημειώνει προκρίσεις (Με... κοντομάνικο ο Ολυμπιακός!, Αυγή 22/10/2009) και έχασε το μεγαλύτερο κομμάτι της σπιρτάδας του τα δύο τελευταία χρόνια, όταν αρχικά ο Ολυμπιακός και, στη συνέχεια, και ο Παναθηναϊκός δεν πρόλαβαν καν να φορέσουν τα μακρυμάνικα των ομίλων και αποκλείστηκαν με τα κοντομάνικα των προκριματικών...

Εμείς Ευρώπη κι εσείς στο Νευροκόπι
Αν πιστέψουμε αυτά που αναφέρονται στο διαδίκτυο, η φράση αυτή προέρχεται από τη δτ1980 και άρα δεν ανήκει στη θεματολογία του Τσουλού. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι σχετικά νεότερη, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το τεκμηριώσω, οπότε απλώς την αναφέρω μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει περισσότερα στοιχεία. Νομίζω ότι πρωτοβγήκε όταν ένας από τους μεγάλους αγωνιζόταν για το Κύπελλο Ελλάδας στο Νευροκόπι την ίδια ημέρα όπου οι υπόλοιποι αγωνίζονταν στην Ευρώπη.

Η φράση χρησιμοποιείται πια και με νοηματική αντιστροφή: _Εκεί είναι Ευρώπη, εδώ είναι Νευροκόπι_ (π.χ. όταν γίνεται σύγκριση ελληνικών με ευρωπαϊκές δομές).


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 15, 2011)

Μια διόρθωση και μια προσθήκη. 

Διόρθωση: Οι αγώνες έτσι κι αλλιώς αρχίζουν Οκτώβριο. Το κοντομάνικο, απ' όσο ξέρω εγώ, αναφέρεται στο ότι τα προκριματικά για να περάσεις εν τέλει στους ομίλους αρχίζουν από τον Αύγουστο και μερικές φορές και από τον Ιούλιο. Αλλά και όπως λες σε όσους παίζουν Άνοιξη που σημαίνει ότι έχουν περάσει και στη δεύτερη φάση του Τσου-Λου. Η πρώτη λήγει τον Δεκέμβριο. Για την πρώτη περίπτωση αναφέρεται μερικές φορές χαρακτηριστικά και το Αγώνες με Σαγιονάρα ή Από την παραλία στο γήπεδο. 

Προσθήκη: *Εσείς από τον καναπέ/Εσείς στον καναπέ σας*. Αναφέρεται πειρακτικά στους αντίπαλους οπαδούς (φέτος σε αυτούς του ΠΑΟ) που έχουν αποκλειστεί από τους ομίλους του Τσου-Λου και επομένως το μόνο που μπορούν να κάνουν είναι να βλέπουν από την τηλεόραση τους αγώνες.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 15, 2011)

azimuthios said:


> Οι αγώνες έτσι κι αλλιώς αρχίζουν Οκτώβριο.


Αζ, έχουμε Σεπτέμβριο ακόμη, αλλά οι Μασσαλοί, οι Μασσαλοί, μας το επνίξαν το γ(ι)αβρί... :)

Και προκριματικά δεν παίζουν πάντα όλες οι ομάδες μας (συνήθως μόνο η δεύτερη).


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 15, 2011)

Σεπτέμβριο ήθελα να πω, δρα. 

Η αλήθεια είναι πως το έκανα για να μη σου θυμίσω την αποφράδα Τρίτη και 13 που φάγατε λούτσο για βραδινό... :twit: :laugh:


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2011)

Ουκ εά με καθεύδειν το της Τραπεζούντος τρόπαιον!;)

[σε μια ευνομούμενη πολιτεία, ίσως την περασμένη Τρίτη να παίζαμε εμείς οι βάζελοι με την... Οχέμ] :).


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εμείς Ευρώπη κι εσείς στο Νευροκόπι
> Αν πιστέψουμε αυτά που αναφέρονται στο διαδίκτυο, η φράση αυτή προέρχεται από τη δτ1980 και άρα δεν ανήκει στη θεματολογία του Τσουλού. Έχω την εντύπωση ότι είναι σχετικά νεότερη, αλλά δεν μπόρεσα να το τεκμηριώσω, οπότε απλώς την αναφέρω μήπως μπορεί κάποιος να δώσει περισσότερα στοιχεία. Νομίζω ότι πρωτοβγήκε όταν ένας από τους μεγάλους αγωνιζόταν για το Κύπελλο Ελλάδας στο Νευροκόπι την ίδια ημέρα όπου οι υπόλοιποι αγωνίζονταν στην Ευρώπη.


Κι εγώ από τα ογδόνταζ τη θυμάμαι. Κι ας προσθέσω, με την ευκαιρία, και το μπασκετικό «εμείς Παρίσι κι εσείς στην Κρύα Βρύση». 

ΥΓ #1: Για τη Ρώμη κ.ά. δεν λέω, επειδή είμαι σεμνό παιδί.
ΥΓ #2: Μία είναι η Κρύα Βρύση (άσχετα με το πόσες ιμιτασιόν κυκλοφορούν ανά την Ελλάδα), η τιμημένη Πλάσνα: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krya_Vrysi,_Pella.


----------



## Cadmian (Sep 18, 2011)

Zazula said:


> ΥΓ #2: Μία είναι η Κρύα Βρύση (άσχετα με το πόσες ιμιτασιόν κυκλοφορούν ανά την Ελλάδα), η τιμημένη Πλάσνα: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Krya_Vrysi,_Pella.



Ας βάλουν θάλασσα πρώτα και μετά το συζητάμε... :glare:


----------



## Zazula (Sep 18, 2011)

Cadmian said:


> Ας βάλουν θάλασσα πρώτα και μετά το συζητάμε... :glare:


Η θάλασσα είναι, ως γνωστόν, υπερεκτιμημένη. ;)


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Η θάλασσα είναι, ως γνωστόν, υπερεκτιμημένη. ;)


 
Προσωπική άποψη: όταν την έχεις στα πόδια σου, μπορεί. Άμα θες πάνω από 100 χλμ. για να τη δεις, πολυπόθητη γίνεται. 
Όπου γυρνώ, βουνά θωρώ και μια καρακαμπίλα, να 'μουνα παρά θίν' αλός να γλίτωνα τη νίλα...


----------

